# Php + Mssql



## AngstHab (7. Juli 2006)

Guten Tag

Ich suche ein Tutorial (möglichst in Deutsch) mit einer Beschreibung, wie man die Treiber für MSSQL in PHP installieren kann!
Das System ist ein 9.3 SuSe Linux Pro!

mfg AngstHab


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. Juli 2006)

Das ist eigentlich ganz einfach. Du brauchst zuerst FreeTDS und anschliessend kompilierst Du PHP neu. Dabei musst Du natuerlich darauf achten, dass Du bei ./configure auch angibst, dass Du MSSQL-Support haben willst.


----------



## AngstHab (7. Juli 2006)

Sorry, aber Ich kenn mich leider mit compilieren net so aus!
Bin gerade erst am Linux testen!
Webserver basteln ist kein Problem, aber ich wüsste nicht, wie ich das "compilieren söllte!
Hab schon nen test gemacht mit folgenden rpm's!
Hat net gefunzt!

freetds-0.53-1.i386.rpm
freetds-devel-0.53-1.i386.rpm

Und folgenden Datenordner:

freetds-0.64

kA wie das Funktionieren soll!

Kriegt man das php mit MSSQL + MYSQL support auch als *.rpm oder als *.gz?

mfg AngstHab


----------

